# طريقه عمل الصابون بأفضل طريقه بفضل الله



## Help&Support (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اهلا بيكم اخوانى وفي اول موضوع لي ف المنتدى حبيت انه يكون خاص بالصابون الذى لا غنى عنه ف اى بيت ومشروع مربح باذن الله لكل شاب ​ 
طريقه العمل الصابون 
1- برميل سعه 120لتر 
2- سلفونك 
3- صوداء كاويه 
4- ورقه PH
5- ملح 
6- بولى 
7- ريحه 
8- لون 
نبداء بسم الله​ 
اولا لبد ان تعرف اسعار الأشياء التى سوف تقوم بعمل الصابون 
سعر السلفونك اليوم 1/3/2009
350 اسم الشركات التى تطرح هذة السعر
الفتح/ الشروق / الأسلاميه / الفراعنه الخ دول اللى اعرفهم بصراحه ف متناول هذة السعر ​ 
لعمل صابون شعبي خفيف " شغال يعني لكل الناس" سعر 1.5 جنيه زجاجه سعه لتر و نصف ​ 
قبل وضع السلفونك يفضل وينصح بوضع معلقه صغير من اللون ويفضل لون غروب الشمس ف الماء 
تقوم بوضع كميه من السلفونك تقدر 9 كيلو ف الماء 
تمام 
بعد ذالك يقلب جيدا ويترك لمدة لا تقل عن سعتين ​ 
ثم بعد ذالك تقلبه جيدا وتضع الصوداء الكاويه بمعدل 
200 جرام لكل واحد كيلو من السلفونك 
اى 1.800 جرام دة بالحساب 
بس انا لما بعمل الصابون بياخد مني حوالي 2.5كيلو صوده كاويه 
تمام
يتم وضع الصوداء الكاويه على عددة مراحل ليست بالطويله 
تضع علي سبيل المثال نصف كيلو مرة واحدة ويقلب جيدا ​ 
واذا كنت غير ماهر ف عمل الصابون فقوم بعمل اختبار بورقه PHكل فترة 
اذا وضعت ورقه ph ع المقادر المذكور اعلى فتاكد انك ماشى تمام 
فسوف تجد لون الورقه احمر ضع قليل من الصوداء الكاويه وهكذة ​ 
اذا تم وضع الكثير من الصوادء الكاويه فهذة ضار جدا لليدين ​ 
الوان PH 
احمر عايز بطاس 
بعد كدا بيقرب من الون البرتقالى ثم بعد ذالك تصبح لون ورقه البي اتش اصفر ع لونه 
فضع قليله من الصوداء الكاويه قليله جدا حتى تصبح لون الورقه اخضر فاتح جدا جدا 
فاعلم ذالك انه جيدا 
ليه 
عشان السلكه ما تبرمش ف غسل الأطباق واليدين لا تسود ​ 
لغايط هنا حد عندة مشكله​ 
طيب تمام ​ 
بعد كدا بتسيبه لمدة خمس سعات ​ 
وبعد كدا بتجيب ملح طعام لايشترط ان يكون ملح من الغالى اى ملح وخلاص عشان يتقل الصابون معاك 
سامع واحد بيقول طيب الملح ممكن يجير لون الصابون دة فعلا ممكن يحصل بس بصراحه لغايط هذة اليوم ف الشتاء لم يتم تغير لون الصابون بسبب تدهور الاحوال الجويه بفصل الشتاء فلذالك لاتضع اكتر من كيلو و نصف ملح وقلبه جيدا حتى يذوب 
ثم ضعه ف البرميل الخاص بالصابون وقلبه ايضآ جيدا حتي يذوب تمام 
لا تقلق هذة لن يضعف رغوه الصابون 
توجد طرق للحفاظ ع لون الصابون 
توجد مادة اسمه لوريه 
او كماوي الارض 
انا بصراحه لم استخدم هذة الطريقه بس ف ناس بيتقول ان المادة دى بتلسع اليدين فكن حذر 
ثم بعد ذالك نحضر البولي 
دة يا جماعه اللى بيعمل لزوجه ف الصابون عشان يكون لزوجه جيدا 
البولي بيكون عامل زى البودرة 
يفضل تخمير البولي ف زجاجه بمقدار 7 معلقه صغير ف كل زجاجه ويقلب جيدا 
يفضل تخميرة قبل عمل الصابون بيومين ع الاقل 
ثم بعد ذالك تضعه ع عددة مرات وقلب الصابون جيدا اثناء وضع البولى ​ 
ثم بعد ذالك تضع الرائحه المناسبه 
زى التفاح واليمون ​ 
مكسب هذة العمليه ان شاء الله
طبعا كميه البرميل 120لتر 
اى 80زجاجه سعر الزجاجه 1.5 *80 يساوى 120 جنيه 
تقدير الخامات 
سلفونك 51جنيه تقريبا 
 ملحوظه سعر جمدانه السلفونه 350 ووزنه 63كيلو تقريبا 
صوادء كاويه 5 جنيه تقريبا 
أزايز 13 جنيه تقريبا 
ريحه 3 جنيه تقريبا 
يساوى 72 جنيه تقريبا من الربح 120 جنيه تقريبا 
يعنى انت ان شاء الله كسبت 48 جنيه دة بالنسبه للصابون الشعبي 
بذالك نكون قد انتهينا من عمل الصابون الشعبي ​ 
عمل صابون مركز يباع بسعر الكيلو 
2 جنيه او اكتر 
غدا بمشيه الرحمن 
ولكم من اجمل تحيه وسلام ​ 
ملحوظه يا جماعه والله العظيم الكلام دة كله مني شخصيه وليس منقول من اى منتدى اخر لذالك فلا داعي من انكار مجهودى 
لكي تعم الفائد ع كل الناس
انقل الموضوع ولا داعى لكلمه منقول لانها لن تضيف لى اى شئ
يا جماعه بجد والله اللى عندة اى مشكله يبعتلى رساله خاصه هنا ف المنتدى فيها الايمال بتاعه وانا ع الفور ان شاء الله سوف ارد عليه ف اى شى 
تحياتى 
TaReK PoP​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع المميز .......


----------



## شريف بحر (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## تيم الحسن (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (4 مارس 2009)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات ولكن يوجد ماده افضل من البولى وتعطى قوام لصابون وهى ماده التايلورز ويوضع منها 150جرام فى البرميل مع 8 ك سلفونيك مع 1ك تكسابون مع نصف كيلو ملح ويتم التعادل بالصودا وسوف ان شاء الله سوف تعطى نتيجه عاليه وانها غير مكلفه ولىاستفسار بسيط ولو عندك معلومات عن ماده توضع مع الصابون السائل لتعطى لمعه فى الاوانى وتجعلها تنور ارجو كتابه اسم هذه الماده لانها تجعلنى فى حيره حتى اصل اليها واك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Engineer Lotfy (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلامك جميل بس فيه طريقة تانية بتكلفة اقل ونتيجة افضل لوحابب ابعتلي رسالة وانا افيدك


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ راميد الماده الي بتلمع الاوني هي حمض الليمون واسمه ايضا حمض الستريك


----------



## الجعفرى (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة
ولكن اين التكملة؟؟؟
والى الاخوة الذين عندهم العلم ويبخلون بة او يلوحون ببعض منة فعلموا ان كاتم العلم يلجم بلجام من النار يوم القيامة
وربما معلومة انقذت انسان بمشروع من ازمة اقتصادية لاتخفى على احد


----------



## mhds (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## الامازيغي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

help&support قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> اهلا بيكم اخوانى وفي اول موضوع لي ف المنتدى حبيت انه يكون خاص بالصابون الذى لا غنى عنه ف اى بيت ومشروع مربح باذن الله لكل شاب ​
> طريقه العمل الصابون
> 1- برميل سعه 120لتر
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لاي استعمل يفيد هدا الصابون


----------



## a-cad (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن تحدد قيمة الحموضة رقميا


----------



## دعاء رضا (2 يناير 2010)

ارجوكم افيدوني اجيب من فين خامات الصابون السائل ع فكرة انا من سوهاج ساعدوني
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## redaali2020 (3 يناير 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elwakidi (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (13 مايو 2010)

بوركت


----------



## ماهرالجذع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا اشكر جدا اخي الكريم على المعلومات الكريمة
ممكن تعطينا الاسماء العلمية للمركبات 
ومقادير لصنع طن


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## omar2011 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
لك اخى ولكن هل من الممكن ان تعطينا فكره عمل الصابون الصلب


----------



## hadhoda (4 يناير 2011)

من فضلك نريد طريقة و مقادير صنع الصابون الصلب و شكرا لك


----------



## samysaleh30 (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة ويرجى عرض صناعة صابون الغسالات الاتوماتيك وشكرا


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير على المجهود القيم


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

قد تم الاجابة عنها


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور موضوع مميز ورائع


----------



## ايمن عصر (22 أغسطس 2011)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## ابوشهاب السعدي (23 أغسطس 2011)

جميل ...
شكراً لك . . .


----------



## shahesta (23 أغسطس 2011)

انا جديده فى صناعه الصابون بس عايزه اعرف التايلوز والتكسابون والبولى دول عباره عن ايه ؟ ومنين اجبهم واسعارهم؟ووبصراحه انا عملت صابون من غيرهم بس كانت مشكلتى سعر السلفونيك عالى واللزوجه قليله


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

*طريقتك جيدة*



ابومعاذ2020 قال:


> اخى جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات ولكن يوجد ماده افضل من البولى وتعطى قوام لصابون وهى ماده التايلورز ويوضع منها 150جرام فى البرميل مع 8 ك سلفونيك مع 1ك تكسابون مع نصف كيلو ملح ويتم التعادل بالصودا وسوف ان شاء الله سوف تعطى نتيجه عاليه وانها غير مكلفه ولىاستفسار بسيط ولو عندك معلومات عن ماده توضع مع الصابون السائل لتعطى لمعه فى الاوانى وتجعلها تنور ارجو كتابه اسم هذه الماده لانها تجعلنى فى حيره حتى اصل اليها واك جزيل الشكر


وانا معك فى الطريقة والسؤال ايضا وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## م / محمد عوض (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخضر مصفرph7*



sign25 قال:


> سلام عليكم طيب ليه نخلى ورقه الph اخضر فاتح مش درجه التعادل لما الورقه تبقى لونها اصفر يبقى دى درجه التعادل للصابون ولا ايه ارجو الردشكرا جزيلا؟


الـ ph يتدرج من 1 إلى 14 و واحد حامضى يعطى لون احمر على الورقة اما 14 فهو قاعدى ويعطى لون ازرق قاتم او اسود بين الاثنين وهو التعادل يكون الرقم 7 ولون ورقة الكاشف هو أخضر فاتح او مصفر .
وعندما نشترى دفتر الـ ph نجد على غلافه من الداخل الارقام والوانها
والله الموفق


----------



## محمود+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الفريد الأول (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ayesraa (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى امين محمد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*اجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يااحى الفاضل*


----------



## احمد الشنهاب (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOH_ELSHRIF (10 نوفمبر 2012)

طب دي مجربه نشتغل بيها ولا ايه


----------

